# Red/Blue pitbull shedding



## OhNoItsMikey (Jul 20, 2012)

I've only had my Red/Blue nose pitbull for about a month now, she is 8months old. Is there a certain time that she should lose her puppy coat and simply shed a lot? Today I brushed her and then gave a bath, and brushed again. Well after the bath, she shed about 3 dust pans worth each with a good amount of hair. Now, she doesn't look to be lacking hair at all.. So I'd assume this is normal, maybe the dog hadn't been groomed well before I got her. But, I wanted to get another opinion before getting her checked out, or just assuming its normal.

I had a pure bred Red Nose before her, and she had never done this. So, it has me wondering.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Totally normal. She will shed year round, heavier usually in the spring and fall.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Most of my dogs began their puppy coat shed between 8-10 months of age. However, every dog and every breed is different. Some start around 6 months and I've heard of some taking, as long as, 15-18 months of age before they were finished.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Hehe...what is a Red/Blue nose? ....I'd like to see a picture of that ...


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I think they're called purple noses, officially.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Since it's genetically impossible for a dog to be both red and blue I am wondering if the OP might be talking about some specific bloodline or kennel named "Blue Nose" and it happens to be a red member of that bloodline, just a guess could be very wrong.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Since it's genetically impossible for a dog to be both red and blue I am wondering if the OP might be talking about some specific bloodline or kennel named "Blue Nose" and it happens to be a red member of that bloodline, just a guess could be very wrong.


oh Keechak....there ya go ruining all my fun with a sensible (remote but sensible ) answer.....just playing around with the noob LOL


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

pugmom said:


> oh Keechak....there ya go ruining all my fun with a sensible (remote but sensible ) answer.....just playing around with the noob LOL


I was pulling at straws to give the OP the benefit of the doubt, but I believe very little in my own theory.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Since it's genetically impossible for a dog to be both red and blue I am wondering if the OP might be talking about some specific bloodline or kennel named "Blue Nose" and it happens to be a red member of that bloodline, just a guess could be very wrong.


Technically it's just the color of the nose leather, but many unscrupulous people market them as different breeds or something to that effect. OFRN is the only line that uses red nose in it's name (that I know of). And no true line (again that I know of) uses blue nose in it's name. 

OP- A pit bull is a pit bull regardless of the color of its nose, so it's kind of confusing when you use blue/red like he is a mix rather than what he is (i.e a pit bull) and then say your other dog was a purebred red nose, both dogs are purebred (at least going by what you wrote sight unseen). 

Also yes it is normal for a dog to shed that much, you probably just didn't notice your other dog shedding.


----------

